# SFX diamond rewards



## Maury1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what this program is like?  thanks


----------



## gandalf252002 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is an affiliation with ICE Platinum Rewards.  You pay a membership fee, and get access to additional discounted (and sometimes not) weeks.  It can also be useful if you want to exchange your week for a cruise.  From the exchange side of things you get some extra perks such as the ability to search 2 years out instead of 18 months.  They keep calling me about it, but I have this membership through another timeshare.

I paid somewhere around $2000 for a lifetime membership.  Assuming I live at least another 30 years it costs me about $67 a year.  I picked up a two bedroom week that would normally cost $1,000 for $199 and stayed four nights.  If this can be done at least once a year I figure it's worth while.  Sometimes you can pick up weeks for $49.



Maury said:


> Can anyone tell me what this program is like? thanks


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 24, 2012)

From what I've read, it appears that the Diamond is mostly beneficial if you like upscale cruises.


----------



## Maury1 (Jul 25, 2012)

*SFX DIamond*

when i went to use my cruise certerficate i was advised by the booking agent that the sales staff do not always know how the program works.   who would have thought?  I can use a 4 day cruise certificate against a cruise but I cannot add it in with the points or an exchange from my resort.  That is not how I understand it...........ideas or experinces?
so really my cruise is costing me more than if I went through a cruise line


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Exchanging your week for a cruise is so close to NEVER being cost effective that I will go out on a limb and say just that.  Someone may chime in and explain how in their situation it was a good deal but my experience is alway similar -- in exchange for your week the trade company will usually discount your cruise from about $200 -- $400 for a 7 day cruise.  The price difference is directly associated with the cost of the cruise (i.e. Carnival vs. Disney).  I believe SFX will allow you to book up to four cabins and receive the same discount so for some people who need multiple cabins, maybe exchanging your week for a cruise might save you some money.  Either RCI or II will only discount one cabin.

All of my resorts I own cost about 1k a year in dues so there is no way I am giving-up those weeks for a cruise discount worth at most $400.  

With SFX at least, you can get a small discount without giving up your week, but only Diamond members qualify and a diamond membership costs way more than the value of the cruise discount.



Maury said:


> when i went to use my cruise certerficate i was advised by the booking agent that the sales staff do not always know how the program works.   who would have thought?  I can use a 4 day cruise certificate against a cruise but I cannot add it in with the points or an exchange from my resort.  That is not how I understand it...........ideas or experinces?
> so really my cruise is costing me more than if I went through a cruise line


----------

